# Should I watch Smallville?



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm watching a more recent episode of it right now and was wondering if it was worth it to watch it from the beginning, as I've never seen it before. It's been around for a really long time, so I imagine it would take a while to get through. So waddya think, should I watch it?


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

yeah no offense really...but I think that the advice forum is made for more serious advice :S not trying to offend or being bitchy, but I really dont think that the objective of this section is to ask if you should watch a tv show :S


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I have no idea. Have you watched lost though? That I would recommend if you haven't.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Well...*

If you could enjoy some teenage super-hero stuff, it isn't a bad show. I remember watching for a number of years and it could be interesting to see the progressions and shifts the show has gone through in its 9 seasons that are done. There is still another season to come, but as for whether or not you should watch it, what criteria would you use to weigh such a decision?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Lightleggy said:


> yeah no offense really...but I think that the advice forum is made for more serious advice :S not trying to offend or being bitchy, but I really dont think that the objective of this section is to ask if you should watch a tv show :S


I think the fact that most use this forum for serious topics is a matter of coincidence. (In fact, I have used it for that too.) There are no specific criteria for what kind of questions you can ask. I've seen some topics in the past about equally mundane things. I'm sorry if I have offended you, though.



thehigher said:


> I have no idea. Have you watched lost though? That I would recommend if you haven't.


No, I haven't. I've heard it's great though. Maybe I'll check it out, thanks.



jbking said:


> If you could enjoy some teenage super-hero stuff, it isn't a bad show. I remember watching for a number of years and it could be interesting to see the progressions and shifts the show has gone through in its 9 seasons that are done. There is still another season to come, but as for whether or not you should watch it, what criteria would you use to weigh such a decision?


I'm into sci-fi, so I figured I might like it. I was mostly looking for answers as simple is, "I liked it. It's a good show." or "Don't watch it; it sucks." Nothing particularly deep :laughing:


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

I haven't watched Smallville, but if you're looking for a good drama, then I'd recommend Friday Night Lights. It's really not that much about football if that's a concern.


----------



## Keno (Nov 24, 2009)

the earlier episodes of smallville were better, in my opinion. it gradually got worse and i had to quit forcing myself to watch. it became way too dull - or either my not being a big TV person got in the way of any enjoyment. i see no harm in watching from the beginning if you are bored.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

I would say yes you should watch it. It is generally a good show and yes there are a lot of seasons but for the most part it flows well.

However some of the commentors here are right the first few seasons are really good, then for like two or three seasons it got incredibly dull and I just didn't watch, yet sense I would say season seven or six the action picked back up again.

IF you enjoy comic books or generally know the Superman/DC comics mythos you would probably enjoy it more. I'm a comic book geek so I tend to like it more than most people...and I also enjoy watching Tom Welling(....man so delicious) roud:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Lightleggy said:


> yeah no offense really...but I think that the advice forum is made for more serious advice :S not trying to offend or being bitchy, but I really dont think that the objective of this section is to ask if you should watch a tv show :S


I don't see any reason not to ask about things like tv shows. If you don't like a thread, do what I do, skip over it. _shrug_


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Lightning said:


> I'm watching a more recent episode of it right now and was wondering if it was worth it to watch it from the beginning, as I've never seen it before. It's been around for a really long time, so I imagine it would take a while to get through. So waddya think, should I watch it?


Smallville gets just awful at some parts. *SPOILERS!* And the worst part is that Lex Luthor like never dies in the episodes that I've seen. Seriously WTH, he just keeps surviving catastrophe after catastrophe, it's ridiculous! Some episodes are good, some are bad. The worst part though is having to watch all those episodes from the earlier series in order to understand what's going on in later episodes. 

If u really like the show a lot, watch smallville. If u don't or just have a lack of patience for catching up with a TV series, then screw it.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I've never seen it but it looks like it sucks in my opinion.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Lightning said:


> I'm watching a more recent episode of it right now and was wondering if it was worth it to watch it from the beginning, as I've never seen it before. It's been around for a really long time, so I imagine it would take a while to get through. So waddya think, should I watch it?


I really liked it so I would say yes. Unfortunately they don't air it in NZ anymore. I seem to always become attached to shows that don't survive here. Meanwhile the crappy reality shows like survivor see episode after episode, oh and crap like Coronation Street too. 

But on a good note though, "Fringe" is back! yay!!! I love it!


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Why bother? Superboy, the TV show from the 1980s, was terrific.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I used to watch it every week. I liked the older episodes better to be honest.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> Smallville gets just awful at some parts. *SPOILERS!* And the worst part is that Lex Luthor like never dies in the episodes that I've seen. Seriously WTH, he just keeps surviving catastrophe after catastrophe, it's ridiculous! Some episodes are good, some are bad. The worst part though is having to watch all those episodes from the earlier series in order to understand what's going on in later episodes.
> 
> If u really like the show a lot, watch smallville. If u don't or just have a lack of patience for catching up with a TV series, then screw it.


 Have you seen the recent episodes with Green Arrow? >_>


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

yes you should watch it from the beginning. It is pretty good, it does start to go downhill for a bit but then they bring it back around with lois. At least this is my opinion. It does have the whole soap 90210 vibe but I for one like superman and it is a good time killer with enough interesting sy-fy questions to keep the nerd in you appeased through the drama. ;D


and despite what lightleggy may think I believe asking for advice in any matter is fine. No one should condemn another for seeking information. I would like to know if you decide to watch the series or not. I do not watch much tv but it is one series I have watched through. It would be nice to get together and gossip about clark and lois and lana and everyone... dear god what has happened to me


----------

